# Alligator gar?? Bad Idea?



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm setting up a 180g, and can get a 2" alligator gar for cheap. Will it mangle and ruin my fish? (fish from 6" or more).

Michael


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

not really well versed in large fish...but I would stay away from an alligator gar. And how cheap is cheap? I think I saw some like 12 inchers being sold for like 20 bucks a couple of months ago. :/


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah $20 lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm setting up a 180g, and can get a 2" alligator gar for cheap. Will it mangle and ruin my fish? (fish from 6" or more).
> 
> Michael


From my own experience it is the stupidest fish you could ever buy. I mean stupid as in they grow right before your eyes they eat all your other fish and they don't stop growing. They should not be sold in stores they are worthless in terms of keeping them in a tank they need a small lake. They will eat you out of the house and well they cost more to keep alive than you could imagine.

Trust me you don't want to get one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've seen small 2m specimens in Zoos here and there. Unless you have a tank for a 200 lb, 2 m long fish, I'd say no.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I've seen small 2m specimens in Zoos here and there. Unless you have a tank for a 200 lb, 2 m long fish, I'd say no.


Those 2m long fish are young fish. They reach over 7' and it does not take long a 200gal will hold that fish for a year or two max. Like I said a small lake is needed for them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

and don't think about of eating a gar or any "TRUE" gar

BECAUSE they taste BITTER very BITTER


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You can add the fact that they are dangerous to keep when they get large to the list of reasons not to keep these guys. In addition to needing more space than anyone without a farm can provide them a full grown A.G. can inflict some serious wounds. Not only do they have a bite almost as fierce as a real alligator, getting whacked by the tail of one of those things can break bones. I've often heard people joke that in a fight between an alligator and an alligator gar it's about even money. I know there was a guy at MFK keeping one and he had a huge indoor pond that he had to get into to clean. He wore chain mail gloves to put his hands in the tank and some kind of protection for his legs and feet too.


----------



## FasterShrimpo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok ok guys we get it you hate alligator gars. How about a fake alligator gar, much more tame and are less aggressive and are smaller when fully matured. I can't remember the name right now, but consider it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't think they "hate" them, they just don't think they are good to keep as aquarium pets. I think that is more than understandable and I agree.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

FasterShrimpo said:


> Ok ok guys we get it you hate alligator gars. How about a fake alligator gar, much more tame and are less aggressive and are smaller when fully matured. I can't remember the name right now, but consider it.


There is no such thing as a fake aligator gar. There are Cubans, longnose, spotted, florida, tropical and shortnose. Most if not all are not great fish to own unless you have a huge tank or small pong to keep them in.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol, with the amount of time I spend with my fish, in fish stores, reading about fish and thinking about them I don't think I could possibly hate any fish lol. Even have a place in my heart for the really gross parasitic ones and the lampreys lol. I just think that this particular fish is beyond the ability of 99% of aquarists to keep.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I would not say I hate them, because they are incredibly facinating fish due to their incredible size. They can grow over 10 feet in length and I think that is a primary reason these monster fish are called "alligator" gar. They almost look like gators.

Monster fish, require a monster tank. As one said, a small lake would basically be required for one to grow and be happy. I have seen them in petstores, and I feel bad for the fish because it's life will not likely be as long as it could be and definately not a happy one. 

Inch per gallon rule does not work for one of these. I strongly advise against, no matter how tempting the dollar value on the fish is. It will only end badly for the two of you. 


cory: lamprey freak me out. I saw one at the ontario science center once... it was suckered to the glass, I think. They are neat, but freak me out. I had a leech stuck to my back end...I could not imagine one of those.


----------

